# New oven...Anyone Know La Canche?



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

My family has decided to get a new oven. 
When our home was designed, it was made to have an old English feel to it. The oven that we have is called an AGA. I love it, but it is definately something you have to get used to. For those of you that don't know, an AGA is an old English cast iron oven that is always on. 24/7 It is massive to say the least. It has two hot plates, simmer and high. It has four oven compartments. Roast, Bake, Simmer, and Warm. With an AGA there aren't any dials to set a temperature, which is the one thing that I have not liked about it. You just have to make due with what you have. 

We have had problems with it for awhile, the flame that burns in the middle of the oven to keep it on has blown out many many times. The draft through the vent to the outside blows it out. So the company has accepted to refund our money. I'm going to miss it somewhat, we've had it for almost five years. 

But...We're getting a new oven called La Canche. I can't wait until it is put in. I never did like only having two hot plates.

Does anyone have any experience with La Canche?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Isn't LaCanche another radiant heat oven? Wouldn't you just be trading the English version for the French version?

Not that either of these two beasts is hard to look at...it's just that maybe you should be looking at one of the regular burner stoves - something more comfortable for you to work with.


----------

